# Toxic Houseplants



## befulina (May 19, 2011)

Elmo has very recently discovered the joy of jumping and climbing on things, and I have very recently discovered that my large collection of houseplants are no longer safe from sharp little bunny teeth.

I've spent all day online checking and double checking various toxic and safe plant lists, and still have a few questions. Some lists contradict each other, some just don't list a specific plant I'm searching for.

My list:
*
For sure toxic:*
-Heart-leafed Philodendron ([font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]_Philodendron scandens oxycardium)_[/font][font="arial,helvetica,sans-serif"]
-Chinese Evergreen
-Unknown lily species I have
-Hibiscus (for cats and dogs, according to ASPCA website. I assume that it would also be for bunnies)
*
Questionable:*
-*Swedish Ivy* (I've seen it listed as both safe AND toxic, and am not sure). This is the one my bunny seems to actively seek out. No matter where I put it, he finds it and eats it!
-Jade tree
-*Spider plant* (again, I've seen it listed as both safe AND toxic)
-*Hoya* (Elmo LOVES trying to pull on the vines and eat the leaves)

As I said, I have the very dangerous ones in the safest places where he can't reach them. But I'm very concerned about the Swedish Ivy, Spider plant, and the Hoya, because he actively seeks them out, no matter where I put them!

I'd appreciate any advice! 
Thanks!

[/font]


----------



## juliew19673 (May 19, 2011)

I am not sure, did a quick "google" search on your 3 listed plants and came across this emergency number: ASPCAâs Animal Poison Control Centerâs 24-hour emergency hotline at (888)-426-4435.

You may try giving them a call or visit their site: http://www.aspca.org/pet-care/poison-control/ alot of info with searchable databases.


----------



## missyscove (May 19, 2011)

Apparently Hoya is in the dogbane family and dogbane can be poisonous
http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/plants/php/plants.php?action=indiv&byname=scientific&keynum=14

I don't know anything about the others. If in doubt, I'd keep him away from them (at the very least to protect the plants). You can try planting him some plants of his own. Try some pots of grass just for him or a basil plant.


----------



## befulina (May 19, 2011)

Thanks! I guess I'll be hanging the hoya out of bunny-reach as soon as I get a wall-mounting hook, and trying to figure out where to move my other plants (for their own safety!). 

I do have some pots of herbs and lettuce planted for Elmo, once they fill in a bit, I'll try bringing them inside for him. I'm sure the dirt in the pot will provide for some (messy) digging fun!


----------

